# *sigh* Pippin's turn at the vets



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am sorry to see this news. I hope the specialist finds an easy fix. It is great that he comes back to host an eye clinic so people don't have to schlep around with sick dogs.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

poor pippin! and my sympathies to you and hubby, too. hopefully all will go well. in the meantime, it seems she has more than one reason for looking "askance" at pushkin (besides his dubious foreign sounding name, i mean).


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

patk said:


> poor pippin! and my sympathies to you and hubby, too. hopefully all will go well. in the meantime, it seems she has more than one reason for looking "askance" at pushkin (besides his dubious foreign sounding name, i mean).


Yeah - he thought she was winking at him... apparently not!

Meantime, we've applied for reserved parking and a special massaging recliner chair in the waiting room at the vets... we're there so often at the moment (and giving them so much money!) we figured it's the least they could do :biggrin:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh my, I fear they are going to add a new wing and name it after you. Poor Pippin, hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh dear. You just can't have a break. She is a real trooper and so are you. I think Maurice probably has it too. His eyes are more watery than Matisse's. His regular vet has seen him but doesn't seem too concerned because it's all clear and no redness in the eye or anything. But he does likely have tiny tear ducts that don't carry all the fluid away. This is really common, if I'm understanding your post right. In fact, Matisse has it too otherwise he probably wouldn't have these awful tear stains. Or is what you're talking about something more than what I think it is? At any rate, hopefully something can be done. I think they can do surgery if absolutely necessary, can't they? I believe you made the right choice to go to an ophthalmologist.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh gosh, sorry to hear this. I sure know what you mean about wishing for a simple, uncomplicated dog - so far I have only had two out of six like that (too early to tell with Timi).
I sure hope the flushing works - I don't think it does very often, but since this is new, not something she was born with, I think that your chances are much better.
Please let us know how it goes!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I have to tell you that Pushkin's rock eating fiasco made a big impression on me....during our camping trip this past weekend, I thought Willow had snacked on a rock....I was paranoid. So relieved when she had 2 massive poopies!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Oh pippin. I hope you get better soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Oh dear. You just can't have a break. She is a real trooper and so are you. I think Maurice probably has it too. His eyes are more watery than Matisse's. His regular vet has seen him but doesn't seem too concerned because it's all clear and no redness in the eye or anything. But he does likely have tiny tear ducts that don't carry all the fluid away. This is really common, if I'm understanding your post right. In fact, Matisse has it too otherwise he probably wouldn't have these awful tear stains. Or is what you're talking about something more than what I think it is? At any rate, hopefully something can be done. I think they can do surgery if absolutely necessary, can't they? I believe you made the right choice to go to an ophthalmologist.


Yes it's pretty common in poodles apparently, and if the flushing does not work he will do surgery. He said as she's such a young dog it is worth doing, but if she was older he would just recommend good housekeeping of it, bathing, cleaning etc. Pippin's conjunctiva are not red, there's no inflammation, just one little blip that he's not sure what it was, and it doesn't bother her at all - it's just that the side of her face is permanently wet and she tends to wink a bit. The wetness can lead to sores and TBH I'd rather get it sorted than have to be constantly drying her face off.

I was fascinated with all the tests he did though! And felt very comfortable with him (as did Pippin) and confident that he knows his stuff


----------



## atlflier (Mar 31, 2014)

> Why didn't I get simple, uncomplicated, healthy dogs????? LOL


It does tend to always be something, doesn't it? I've asked myself that same question. I'd like to think it's because the Man Upstairs, the cosmic universe, whatever higher power you believe in, knows you can and will handle it (whatever the "it" is at the moment) and so entrusts you with the care of another pup it leads you to bond with. Probably a far-fetched notion on my end but it keeps me going when I hit snags like this. 

Doesn't mean you won't :banghead: in frustration at times, just make sure you have soft padding wherever you do it, repairing drywall is a pain!

Hope everything goes smoothly in the next few weeks for Pippin and for you!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Tough break but I'm sure everything will turn out for the better. Sounds like Pippin is getting great care.

Rick


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

atlflier said:


> It does tend to always be something, doesn't it? I've asked myself that same question. I'd like to think it's because the Man Upstairs, the cosmic universe, whatever higher power you believe in, knows you can and will handle it (whatever the "it" is at the moment) and so entrusts you with the care of another pup it leads you to bond with. Probably a far-fetched notion on my end but it keeps me going when I hit snags like this.
> 
> Doesn't mean you won't :banghead: in frustration at times, just make sure you have soft padding wherever you do it, repairing drywall is a pain!
> 
> Hope everything goes smoothly in the next few weeks for Pippin and for you!


Yeah - kind of makes me wonder sometimes what I did in a previous life though! Payback is a (female dog)!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Manxcat said:


> Yes it's pretty common in poodles apparently, and if the flushing does not work he will do surgery. He said as she's such a young dog it is worth doing, but if she was older he would just recommend good housekeeping of it, bathing, cleaning etc. Pippin's conjunctiva are not red, there's no inflammation, just one little blip that he's not sure what it was, and it doesn't bother her at all - it's just that the side of her face is permanently wet and she tends to wink a bit. The wetness can lead to sores and TBH I'd rather get it sorted than have to be constantly drying her face off.
> 
> I was fascinated with all the tests he did though! And felt very comfortable with him (as did Pippin) and confident that he knows his stuff


That totally sounds like Maurice. His face under his eyes is wet with a tendency to get crusties a lot. But not sore looking, red, puss or anything. I wipe it off like twice a day with a warm wash cloth. I think, like you, I need to see if anything can be improved. Good luck with this.

eta: I tried to write puss with a "y" at the end and it made *****. LOL.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

A pain to be facing yet another health issue, but it must be wonderful to know you have exactly the right person doing regular local clinics. Hope all goes well, and flushing solves the problem.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Manxcat said:


> Yeah - kind of makes me wonder sometimes what I did in a previous life though! Payback is a (female dog)!



I do not think you did anything bad in a previous life! I think that Pushkin and Pippin are lucky that you have a job, to keep them in the manner they have come to ....ahem.... Need!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> That totally sounds like Maurice. His face under his eyes is wet with a tendency to get crusties a lot. But not sore looking, red, puss or anything. I wipe it off like twice a day with a warm wash cloth. I think, like you, I need to see if anything can be improved. Good luck with this.
> 
> 
> 
> eta: I tried to write puss with a "y" at the end and it made *****. LOL.



At what point do I need to worry? Willow is a chewer and teething, her face is wet. I dry it and try to keep it shaved.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

Manxcat, sorry to hear of yet another health issue. I keep telling myself things like my car can last another year, or that refrig. really doesn't need replacing, or I can wait a little longer on my next eye exam, etc,etc. The love of my dogs are worth sacrificing other "things" for. Here's to better health for Pushkin and Pippin.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

hopetocurl said:


> At what point do I need to worry? Willow is a chewer and teething, her face is wet. I dry it and try to keep it shaved.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Tangee was always soaking wet under the eyes - even 30 seconds after finishing her bath and haircut, she was soaking wet (not easy to clip a wet face). I took her to an ophthalmologist when she was young, and they said that there was nothing to be done about it, it was just the structure of her eye.
I think the difference with Pippin is that it is a new issue, just in one eye, so something has changed from the way that she was born.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Manxcat, sorry to hear about Pushkin & Pippin. They are our children and we worry so much about them. Lucky they have you for their mom. Hope everything will resolve soon. Take deep breaths and thinking about you guys. Hugs to you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

hopetocurl said:


> At what point do I need to worry? Willow is a chewer and teething, her face is wet. I dry it and try to keep it shaved.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Tiny Poodles said:


> Tangee was always soaking wet under the eyes - even 30 seconds after finishing her bath and haircut, she was soaking wet (not easy to clip a wet face). I took her to an ophthalmologist when she was young, and they said that there was nothing to be done about it, it was just the structure of her eye.
> I think the difference with Pippin is that it is a new issue, just in one eye, so something has changed from the way that she was born.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, Pippin's is a new problem - she's always had the usual eye goop like all of them, but the weeping has only been happening for a couple of months.

Quite a lot of dogs are born with this problem according to the research I did (yay google!) so it may be that Willow - like Tangee - has a structural problem. Now whether they can now do anything about it is something I don't know. 

Personally, and only for my own peace of mind, I would take Willow to have it checked. Your vet can do a simple exam which involves them putting a little piece of paper in each eye to check how much tear fluid is being produced (Pippin's were pretty much equal), then they put drops of fluorescing liquid in each eye (one at a time) and see if it comes down the nostril. It's quite funny as you end up with a devil-dog with bright green eyes and nose... 

In Pippin's case, the bad eye was done first and the green glow ran down her face and barely appeared in the nostril. In the good eye it did not stain her face at all but within a minute or so she had a bright green glow-in-the-dark nose! So they can tell that the duct that takes the tears away (into the nose structure) was not working properly in her bad eye.

As I said, your normal vet can do this test - ours did, hence the referral on to the specialist who then repeated the test and confirmed the problem. With Pippin, they're hoping it is just a blockage that can be flushed away, but if it is structural (unlikely with her as it has just developed) he did mention surgery but my brain had shut off by then - one thing at a time!

ETA - might be worth waiting until Willow has done teething and her adult teeth are through


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Manxcat said:


> Yes, Pippin's is a new problem - she's always had the usual eye goop like all of them, but the weeping has only been happening for a couple of months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I would wait until Willow is grown - the structure of her face is still changing, and her adult teeth are not even in yet! Ans teeth are strongly connected to the tearing thing - when Tangee had most of her teeth extracted at age 10, the tearing shut off like somebody flipped a switch - no more eye envy needed! Recently it has returned a little, no nearly as bad as it was, but I think that is connected to her current health issues or maybe one of the meds...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Yes, I would wait until Willow is grown - the structure of her face is still changing, and her adult teeth are not even in yet! Ans teeth are strongly connected to the tearing thing - when Tangee had most of her teeth extracted at age 10, the tearing shut off like somebody flipped a switch - no more eye envy needed! Recently it has returned a little, no nearly as bad as it was, but I think that is connected to her current health issues or maybe one of the meds...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I agree. I have noticed that after she has had a chewing session that they are freshly wet. I'll just keep drying her face...


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Wow!!!! It really is time for for you to get a break !!!

There should not be complications for Pippin. Jolie had it when we got her at 10 months and the Opthalmologist had to put her under to open them. She is almost six now and we keep droops on hand but rarely need them. 

Fingers crossed that all goes well and everyone in your house is soon healthy!

PS Have you considered putting a big screen TV at the Vet's as well as the recliner... Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

pandj said:


> Wow!!!! It really is time for for you to get a break !!!
> 
> There should not be complications for Pippin. Jolie had it when we got her at 10 months and the Opthalmologist had to put her under to open them. She is almost six now and we keep droops on hand but rarely need them.
> 
> ...


LOL - hadn't thought of the TV... :biggrin: Although as I now have a sick hubby too I'm thinking of taking a bedroll to the vets (or work) and just bunking down there so a TV would be good!!!! 

Nice to hear that Jolie hasn't had many problems since she had hers done, very encouraging, thanks!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

*Tomorrow's the day!*

Pippin goes in tomorrow morning to have her tear duct flushed.

We've got to be there for 8am so early start, which isn't going to suit my sleeping beauty at all so the biggest challenge will probably be getting her out of her basket!

Apparently it will only be a light anaesthetic and shouldn't take long, so after the initial review consultation I will leave her there and go and hang around in the capital (where the main vet branch is) and do a bit of retail therapy and visit Costa.. 

I've shaved her face down today so there isn't much fur for the ophthalmologist to deal with, and her body is short now too so she won't get too warm.

She's sulking a bit now because she's "nil by mouth" so isn't getting her usual evening snack of raw carrot... and neither is Pushkin so he's driving us nuts!

Keep your fingers crossed for a successful outcome please!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I can so relate to a Sleeping Beauty ...LOL crossing fingers and paws that all goes well ! If she is like Jolie she will milk it for all she can...

So glad that you can have a retail therapy session! 
Sending hugs 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

All fingers and toes crossed and prayers being said............hoping for a happy outcome!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Wishing Pippins flushing goes well. Yes I agree with Pandj for shopping therapy. Keep us posted.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Good luck tomorrow. I hope all goes well


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

All good thoughts for Pippin and you. It's always so hard to leave them for treatment. Hoping for good news.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Good wishes for you and Pippin. I hope to see a happy update asap.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Wishing you lots of success tomorrow for Pippin. You definitely need a break. Lots of luck for tomorrow!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hope all goes well, and that she makes a quick recovery, along with all the rest of your family!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

So the good news is she came through the procedure okay...

Her left eye (the good one) has the upper duct working well and the lower duct working fairly well. The lower has been flushed through.

Her right eye has the upper duct working fairly well and the lower duct working barely at all.

The lovely ophthalmologist Terry said that the opening was so small he could hardly find it and although she has only just started having problems he says that it would have been barely adequate anyway. He's flushed it through and opened it up more but is not hopeful of it making much difference in the long run as it is the structure of the duct that is not right and it's so small that there's not really anything he can do and any little thing (mucus or something like that) is likely to block it again. 

So basically it's a structural fault that may close up again, in which case it will be just a case of good housekeeping - cleaning daily and making sure if she has any irritation that it gets treated quickly. And I did have a smile with Terry over it - as in thank goodness she's black and not white so shouldn't look too tear stained... 

He explained that it was really common in these small dogs, and as her eyes are only the size of my pinkie fingernail I cannot imagine how small the ducts are! He did show me through the microscope thing and I nodded wisely... but actually couldn't tell what on earth I was looking at!!! :biggrin:

They rang me early to come and get her ladyship as she was creating a bit, she cried all the way home and is not a happy bunny whatsoever! But she's had a little bit of food and is curled up on the couch with me.

Drops four times a day in each eye for two days, and anti-inflammatory stuff twice a day for three days. 

So thanks for all the good wishes, she's fine - well, no worse off than she was - which is more than can be said for my bank account!!! Yay for insurance!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad that you have a very good clear picture now of what you will have to do to manage her right eye. Hopefully the left will stay clear on its own. I am glad to hear you are all home safe and sound.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Sorry you have this worry; hope it all works out well. Funny about the parking space and recliner chair!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I am so glad to hear that Herself is back home and cuddled up with Mom ! I am sorry to hear about the small duct but am pleased that you have a good Eye doc.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm glad it is safely over, and that you should see some improvement at least. My Pippin-cat will be off to the vet this morning - he has been hiding under the bed since yesterday, very sad and sorrowful: I suspect an abscess forming and hope it is nothing worse ...


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

fjm said:


> I'm glad it is safely over, and that you should see some improvement at least. My Pippin-cat will be off to the vet this morning - he has been hiding under the bed since yesterday, very sad and sorrowful: I suspect an abscess forming and hope it is nothing worse ...


Oh no, poor Pippin-cat! Cat abscesses are horrid! I remember vividly the first time one of ours had one on his ear and I lifted a bit of matted fur up and... YEUK!!!

Hope he is okay and it's nothing too serious. x


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Looks like an anal gland problem, so he has had the long lasting antibiotic jab and a full dose of Loxicom, plus the "it should clear up over the weekend but if not we shall have to do some tests" conversation that you must be all too familiar with, Manxcat! Hope your Pippin is doing well, and is over the anaesthetic.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Aw poor cat, hope he's soon feeling better :-(

Pippin is not too bad this morning, but I think it is the eye ointment rather than anything else now - it leaves her eyes filmy for a while and she's having it four times a day, but thankfully only until tomorrow. Liquid drops don't bother her but she doesn't like the ointment at all. She perked up after her Metacam so maybe was still in a bit of discomfort too.


----------

